# Eclipse startet nicht mehr



## OSchriever (24. Nov 2019)

Hi,
ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe JDK 11 installiert und in Eclipse die Erstellungspfade neu gesetzt, dann habe ich die alte JDK runter geschmissen und das JRE1.8 auch deinstalliert(weil ich der Meinung war, man braucht das jetzt nicht mehr wenn man JDK11 installiert hat, das wurde mir so vermittelt) 
Dann konnte ich Eclipse nicht mehr starten, daraufhin habe ich JAVA wieder heruntergeladen (JAVA 8 Update 231 (Build 1.8.0_231-b11)) um es dann zu versuchen, dann kam der Exit Code 13 (siehe Bild).
Daraufhin habe ich mir von Chip die jre 10.0.2 heruntergeladen und installiert. Damit funktioniert es. Aber in der Info der Java Version steht, dass ein Update installiert werden muss. Wenn ich das mache, lässt sich eclipse wieder nicht starten und es kommt die Fehlermeldung...
Ich weiß nicht weiter... Vielleicht bin ich mit den ganzen Versionen aus Unwissenheit einfach durcheinander gekommen...

LG Olli


----------



## kneitzel (24. Nov 2019)

Also das scheint daran zu liegen, dass Du zwischen 32 und 64 Bit Java Version gewechselt bist. Zumindest ist das eine Erläuterung, wie man die im Netz finden kann, z.B. unter https://www.eclipse.org/forums/index.php/t/198527/.

Dem Bildschirmfoto kann man entnehmen, dass Du ein 32Bit Java auf einem 64Bit Windows System genutzt hast. Und Dein Eclipse dürfte 64Bit sein (32Bit Pakete habe ich auf Anhieb auch nicht mehr gefunden - werden die noch bereit gestellt?).

Was hat denn mit dem JDK 11 nicht geklappt? Das sollte eigentlich auch funktionieren.


----------



## OSchriever (24. Nov 2019)

JDK 11 hat geklappt. Das ist nicht das Problem. Hast du einen Link für mich, welche Version ich herunterladen muss?
LG


----------



## kneitzel (24. Nov 2019)

Wenn eclipse mit dem jdk11 nicht startet: was ist da das Problem?

Eclipse Downloads finden sich unter https://www.eclipse.org/downloads/


----------



## OSchriever (24. Nov 2019)

Die Fehlermeldung habe ich mal als Bild angefügt.


----------



## kneitzel (24. Nov 2019)

Das sieht dann nur danach aus, dass bei der JDK Installation der Pfad nicht gesetzt wurde. Also mal den Pfad anpassen und erneut probieren.


----------



## OSchriever (24. Nov 2019)

Das habe ich jetzt gemacht, WEclipse versucht zu starten(zumindest sieht man das Eclipse-Startbild) und dann kommt wieder eine Fehlermeldung. Habe ich als Bild angefügt.

Hier die letzten Zeilen der  .log - Datei:

!ENTRY org.eclipse.e4.ui.workbench 4 0 2019-11-24 16:19:23.882
!MESSAGE Unable to create class 'org.eclipse.e4.ui.internal.workbench.ResourceHandler' from bundle '974'
!STACK 0
org.eclipse.e4.core.di.InjectionException: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: jdk/internal/reflect/ConstructorAccessorImpl
    at org.eclipse.e4.core.internal.di.InjectorImpl.internalMake(InjectorImpl.java:422)
    at org.eclipse.e4.core.internal.di.InjectorImpl.make(InjectorImpl.java:333)
    at org.eclipse.e4.core.contexts.ContextInjectionFactory.make(ContextInjectionFactory.java:202)
    at org.eclipse.e4.ui.internal.workbench.ReflectionContributionFactory.createFromBundle(ReflectionContributionFactory.java:91)
    at org.eclipse.e4.ui.internal.workbench.ReflectionContributionFactory.doCreate(ReflectionContributionFactory.java:60)
    at org.eclipse.e4.ui.internal.workbench.ReflectionContributionFactory.create(ReflectionContributionFactory.java:42)
    at org.eclipse.e4.ui.internal.workbench.swt.E4Application.loadApplicationModel(E4Application.java:382)
    at org.eclipse.e4.ui.internal.workbench.swt.E4Application.createE4Workbench(E4Application.java:260)
    at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.lambda$3(Workbench.java:581)
    at org.eclipse.core.databinding.observable.Realm.runWithDefault(Realm.java:338)
    at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.createAndRunWorkbench(Workbench.java:559)
    at org.eclipse.ui.PlatformUI.createAndRunWorkbench(PlatformUI.java:150)
    at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.application.IDEApplication.start(IDEApplication.java:155)
    at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppHandle.run(EclipseAppHandle.java:203)
    at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:137)
    at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:107)
    at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:400)
    at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:255)
    at java.base/jdk.internal.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
    at java.base/jdk.internal.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:62)
    at java.base/jdk.internal.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:43)
    at java.base/java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:566)
    at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:660)
    at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:597)
    at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1468)
Caused by: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: jdk/internal/reflect/ConstructorAccessorImpl
    at java.base/jdk.internal.misc.Unsafe.defineClass0(Native Method)
    at java.base/jdk.internal.misc.Unsafe.defineClass(Unsafe.java:1192)
    at java.base/jdk.internal.reflect.ClassDefiner.defineClass(ClassDefiner.java:63)
    at java.base/jdk.internal.reflect.MethodAccessorGenerator$1.run(MethodAccessorGenerator.java:400)
    at java.base/jdk.internal.reflect.MethodAccessorGenerator$1.run(MethodAccessorGenerator.java:394)
    at java.base/java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
    at java.base/jdk.internal.reflect.MethodAccessorGenerator.generate(MethodAccessorGenerator.java:393)
    at java.base/jdk.internal.reflect.MethodAccessorGenerator.generateConstructor(MethodAccessorGenerator.java:92)
    at java.base/jdk.internal.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.java:55)
    at java.base/jdk.internal.reflect.DelegatingConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(DelegatingConstructorAccessorImpl.java:45)
    at java.base/java.lang.reflect.Constructor.newInstance(Constructor.java:490)
    at java.base/java.lang.reflect.Proxy.newProxyInstance(Proxy.java:1022)
    at java.base/java.lang.reflect.Proxy.newProxyInstance(Proxy.java:1008)
    at java.base/sun.reflect.annotation.AnnotationParser$1.run(AnnotationParser.java:306)
    at java.base/sun.reflect.annotation.AnnotationParser$1.run(AnnotationParser.java:304)
    at java.base/java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
    at java.base/sun.reflect.annotation.AnnotationParser.annotationForMap(AnnotationParser.java:304)
    at java.base/sun.reflect.annotation.AnnotationParser.parseAnnotation2(AnnotationParser.java:294)
    at java.base/sun.reflect.annotation.AnnotationParser.parseAnnotations2(AnnotationParser.java:121)
    at java.base/sun.reflect.annotation.AnnotationParser.parseAnnotations(AnnotationParser.java:73)
    at java.base/java.lang.reflect.Field.declaredAnnotations(Field.java:1175)
    at java.base/java.lang.reflect.Field.declaredAnnotations(Field.java:1173)
    at java.base/java.lang.reflect.Field.getAnnotation(Field.java:1142)
    at java.base/java.lang.reflect.AnnotatedElement.isAnnotationPresent(AnnotatedElement.java:274)
    at java.base/java.lang.reflect.AccessibleObject.isAnnotationPresent(AccessibleObject.java:517)
    at org.eclipse.e4.core.internal.di.InjectorImpl.isAnnotationPresent(InjectorImpl.java:1039)
    at org.eclipse.e4.core.internal.di.InjectorImpl.processFields(InjectorImpl.java:718)
    at org.eclipse.e4.core.internal.di.InjectorImpl.processClass(InjectorImpl.java:677)
    at org.eclipse.e4.core.internal.di.InjectorImpl.processClassHierarchy(InjectorImpl.java:658)
    at org.eclipse.e4.core.internal.di.InjectorImpl.internalInject(InjectorImpl.java:115)
    at org.eclipse.e4.core.internal.di.InjectorImpl.internalMake(InjectorImpl.java:411)
    ... 24 more
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: Could not find class 'jdk.internal.reflect.ConstructorAccessorImpl'
    at org.eclipse.fx.osgi.fxloader.FXClassLoader.postFindClass(FXClassLoader.java:117)
    at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.loader.BundleLoader.searchHooks(BundleLoader.java:528)
    at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.loader.BundleLoader.findClassInternal(BundleLoader.java:491)
    at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.loader.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:423)
    at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.loader.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:415)
    at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.loader.ModuleClassLoader.loadClass(ModuleClassLoader.java:155)
    at java.base/java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:521)
    ... 55 more
Caused by: java.lang.reflect.InvocationTargetException
    at java.base/jdk.internal.reflect.GeneratedMethodAccessor7.invoke(Unknown Source)
    at java.base/jdk.internal.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:43)
    at java.base/java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:566)
    at org.eclipse.fx.osgi.fxloader.FXClassLoader.createModuleLoader(FXClassLoader.java:177)
    at org.eclipse.fx.osgi.fxloader.FXClassLoader.findClassJavaFX11(FXClassLoader.java:160)
    at org.eclipse.fx.osgi.fxloader.FXClassLoader.postFindClass(FXClassLoader.java:115)
    ... 61 more
Caused by: java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: Module javafx.base not known to this layer
    at java.base/java.lang.ModuleLayer.findLoader(ModuleLayer.java:885)
    ... 67 more

!ENTRY org.eclipse.jdt.compiler.apt.nl_de 2 0 2019-11-24 16:19:23.920
!MESSAGE Could not resolve module: org.eclipse.jdt.compiler.apt.nl_de [782]
  Unresolved requirement: Fragment-Host: org.eclipse.jdt.compiler.apt
  Unresolved requirement: Fragment-Host: org.eclipse.jdt.compiler.apt


!ENTRY org.eclipse.epp.logging.aeri.ide 2 0 2019-11-24 16:19:23.922
!MESSAGE Could not resolve module: org.eclipse.epp.logging.aeri.ide [153]
  Unresolved requirement: Import-Package: org.apache.lucene.document; version="[7.1.0,8.0.0)"


!ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi.compatibility.state.nl_de 2 0 2019-11-24 16:19:23.923
!MESSAGE Could not resolve module: org.eclipse.osgi.compatibility.state.nl_de [804]
  Unresolved requirement: Fragment-Host: org.eclipse.osgi.compatibility.state
  Unresolved requirement: Fragment-Host: org.eclipse.osgi.compatibility.state


!ENTRY org.eclipse.jdt.compiler.tool.nl_de 2 0 2019-11-24 16:19:23.923
!MESSAGE Could not resolve module: org.eclipse.jdt.compiler.tool.nl_de [783]
  Unresolved requirement: Fragment-Host: org.eclipse.jdt.compiler.tool
  Unresolved requirement: Fragment-Host: org.eclipse.jdt.compiler.tool


!ENTRY org.eclipse.pde.ds.lib.nl_de 2 0 2019-11-24 16:19:23.923
!MESSAGE Could not resolve module: org.eclipse.pde.ds.lib.nl_de [864]
  Unresolved requirement: Fragment-Host: org.eclipse.pde.ds.lib
  Unresolved requirement: Fragment-Host: org.eclipse.pde.ds.lib


!ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi 4 0 2019-11-24 16:19:23.924
!MESSAGE Anwendungsfehler
!STACK 1
java.lang.NullPointerException
    at org.eclipse.e4.ui.internal.workbench.swt.E4Application.loadApplicationModel(E4Application.java:385)
    at org.eclipse.e4.ui.internal.workbench.swt.E4Application.createE4Workbench(E4Application.java:260)
    at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.lambda$3(Workbench.java:581)
    at org.eclipse.core.databinding.observable.Realm.runWithDefault(Realm.java:338)
    at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.createAndRunWorkbench(Workbench.java:559)
    at org.eclipse.ui.PlatformUI.createAndRunWorkbench(PlatformUI.java:150)
    at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.application.IDEApplication.start(IDEApplication.java:155)
    at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppHandle.run(EclipseAppHandle.java:203)
    at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:137)
    at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:107)
    at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:400)
    at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:255)
    at java.base/jdk.internal.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
    at java.base/jdk.internal.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:62)
    at java.base/jdk.internal.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:43)
    at java.base/java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:566)
    at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:660)
    at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:597)
    at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1468)
!SESSION 2019-11-24 16:19:45.275 -----------------------------------------------
eclipse.buildId=4.12.0.I20190605-1800
java.version=11.0.2
java.vendor=Oracle Corporation
BootLoader constants: OS=win32, ARCH=x86_64, WS=win32, NL=de_DE
Framework arguments:  -product org.eclipse.epp.package.java.product
Command-line arguments:  -os win32 -ws win32 -arch x86_64 -product org.eclipse.epp.package.java.product

!ENTRY org.eclipse.e4.ui.workbench 4 0 2019-11-24 16:19:48.364
!MESSAGE Unable to create class 'org.eclipse.e4.ui.internal.workbench.ResourceHandler' from bundle '974'
!STACK 0
org.eclipse.e4.core.di.InjectionException: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: jdk/internal/reflect/ConstructorAccessorImpl
    at org.eclipse.e4.core.internal.di.InjectorImpl.internalMake(InjectorImpl.java:422)
    at org.eclipse.e4.core.internal.di.InjectorImpl.make(InjectorImpl.java:333)
    at org.eclipse.e4.core.contexts.ContextInjectionFactory.make(ContextInjectionFactory.java:202)
    at org.eclipse.e4.ui.internal.workbench.ReflectionContributionFactory.createFromBundle(ReflectionContributionFactory.java:91)
    at org.eclipse.e4.ui.internal.workbench.ReflectionContributionFactory.doCreate(ReflectionContributionFactory.java:60)
    at org.eclipse.e4.ui.internal.workbench.ReflectionContributionFactory.create(ReflectionContributionFactory.java:42)
    at org.eclipse.e4.ui.internal.workbench.swt.E4Application.loadApplicationModel(E4Application.java:382)
    at org.eclipse.e4.ui.internal.workbench.swt.E4Application.createE4Workbench(E4Application.java:260)
    at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.lambda$3(Workbench.java:581)
    at org.eclipse.core.databinding.observable.Realm.runWithDefault(Realm.java:338)
    at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.createAndRunWorkbench(Workbench.java:559)
    at org.eclipse.ui.PlatformUI.createAndRunWorkbench(PlatformUI.java:150)
    at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.application.IDEApplication.start(IDEApplication.java:155)
    at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppHandle.run(EclipseAppHandle.java:203)
    at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:137)
    at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:107)
    at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:400)
    at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:255)
    at java.base/jdk.internal.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
    at java.base/jdk.internal.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:62)
    at java.base/jdk.internal.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:43)
    at java.base/java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:566)
    at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:660)
    at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:597)
    at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1468)
Caused by: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: jdk/internal/reflect/ConstructorAccessorImpl
    at java.base/jdk.internal.misc.Unsafe.defineClass0(Native Method)
    at java.base/jdk.internal.misc.Unsafe.defineClass(Unsafe.java:1192)
    at java.base/jdk.internal.reflect.ClassDefiner.defineClass(ClassDefiner.java:63)
    at java.base/jdk.internal.reflect.MethodAccessorGenerator$1.run(MethodAccessorGenerator.java:400)
    at java.base/jdk.internal.reflect.MethodAccessorGenerator$1.run(MethodAccessorGenerator.java:394)
    at java.base/java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
    at java.base/jdk.internal.reflect.MethodAccessorGenerator.generate(MethodAccessorGenerator.java:393)
    at java.base/jdk.internal.reflect.MethodAccessorGenerator.generateConstructor(MethodAccessorGenerator.java:92)
    at java.base/jdk.internal.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.java:55)
    at java.base/jdk.internal.reflect.DelegatingConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(DelegatingConstructorAccessorImpl.java:45)
    at java.base/java.lang.reflect.Constructor.newInstance(Constructor.java:490)
    at java.base/java.lang.reflect.Proxy.newProxyInstance(Proxy.java:1022)
    at java.base/java.lang.reflect.Proxy.newProxyInstance(Proxy.java:1008)
    at java.base/sun.reflect.annotation.AnnotationParser$1.run(AnnotationParser.java:306)
    at java.base/sun.reflect.annotation.AnnotationParser$1.run(AnnotationParser.java:304)
    at java.base/java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
    at java.base/sun.reflect.annotation.AnnotationParser.annotationForMap(AnnotationParser.java:304)
    at java.base/sun.reflect.annotation.AnnotationParser.parseAnnotation2(AnnotationParser.java:294)
    at java.base/sun.reflect.annotation.AnnotationParser.parseAnnotations2(AnnotationParser.java:121)
    at java.base/sun.reflect.annotation.AnnotationParser.parseAnnotations(AnnotationParser.java:73)
    at java.base/java.lang.reflect.Field.declaredAnnotations(Field.java:1175)
    at java.base/java.lang.reflect.Field.declaredAnnotations(Field.java:1173)
    at java.base/java.lang.reflect.Field.getAnnotation(Field.java:1142)
    at java.base/java.lang.reflect.AnnotatedElement.isAnnotationPresent(AnnotatedElement.java:274)
    at java.base/java.lang.reflect.AccessibleObject.isAnnotationPresent(AccessibleObject.java:517)
    at org.eclipse.e4.core.internal.di.InjectorImpl.isAnnotationPresent(InjectorImpl.java:1039)
    at org.eclipse.e4.core.internal.di.InjectorImpl.processFields(InjectorImpl.java:718)
    at org.eclipse.e4.core.internal.di.InjectorImpl.processClass(InjectorImpl.java:677)
    at org.eclipse.e4.core.internal.di.InjectorImpl.processClassHierarchy(InjectorImpl.java:658)
    at org.eclipse.e4.core.internal.di.InjectorImpl.internalInject(InjectorImpl.java:115)
    at org.eclipse.e4.core.internal.di.InjectorImpl.internalMake(InjectorImpl.java:411)
    ... 24 more
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: Could not find class 'jdk.internal.reflect.ConstructorAccessorImpl'
    at org.eclipse.fx.osgi.fxloader.FXClassLoader.postFindClass(FXClassLoader.java:117)
    at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.loader.BundleLoader.searchHooks(BundleLoader.java:528)
    at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.loader.BundleLoader.findClassInternal(BundleLoader.java:491)
    at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.loader.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:423)
    at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.loader.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:415)
    at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.loader.ModuleClassLoader.loadClass(ModuleClassLoader.java:155)
    at java.base/java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:521)
    ... 55 more
Caused by: java.lang.reflect.InvocationTargetException
    at java.base/jdk.internal.reflect.GeneratedMethodAccessor6.invoke(Unknown Source)
    at java.base/jdk.internal.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:43)
    at java.base/java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:566)
    at org.eclipse.fx.osgi.fxloader.FXClassLoader.createModuleLoader(FXClassLoader.java:177)
    at org.eclipse.fx.osgi.fxloader.FXClassLoader.findClassJavaFX11(FXClassLoader.java:160)
    at org.eclipse.fx.osgi.fxloader.FXClassLoader.postFindClass(FXClassLoader.java:115)
    ... 61 more
Caused by: java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: Module javafx.base not known to this layer
    at java.base/java.lang.ModuleLayer.findLoader(ModuleLayer.java:885)
    ... 67 more

!ENTRY org.eclipse.jdt.compiler.tool.nl_de 2 0 2019-11-24 16:19:48.450
!MESSAGE Could not resolve module: org.eclipse.jdt.compiler.tool.nl_de [783]
  Unresolved requirement: Fragment-Host: org.eclipse.jdt.compiler.tool
  Unresolved requirement: Fragment-Host: org.eclipse.jdt.compiler.tool


!ENTRY org.eclipse.epp.logging.aeri.ide 2 0 2019-11-24 16:19:48.451
!MESSAGE Could not resolve module: org.eclipse.epp.logging.aeri.ide [153]
  Unresolved requirement: Import-Package: org.apache.lucene.document; version="[7.1.0,8.0.0)"


!ENTRY org.eclipse.jdt.compiler.apt.nl_de 2 0 2019-11-24 16:19:48.452
!MESSAGE Could not resolve module: org.eclipse.jdt.compiler.apt.nl_de [782]
  Unresolved requirement: Fragment-Host: org.eclipse.jdt.compiler.apt
  Unresolved requirement: Fragment-Host: org.eclipse.jdt.compiler.apt


!ENTRY org.eclipse.pde.ds.lib.nl_de 2 0 2019-11-24 16:19:48.452
!MESSAGE Could not resolve module: org.eclipse.pde.ds.lib.nl_de [864]
  Unresolved requirement: Fragment-Host: org.eclipse.pde.ds.lib
  Unresolved requirement: Fragment-Host: org.eclipse.pde.ds.lib


!ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi.compatibility.state.nl_de 2 0 2019-11-24 16:19:48.453
!MESSAGE Could not resolve module: org.eclipse.osgi.compatibility.state.nl_de [804]
  Unresolved requirement: Fragment-Host: org.eclipse.osgi.compatibility.state
  Unresolved requirement: Fragment-Host: org.eclipse.osgi.compatibility.state


!ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi 4 0 2019-11-24 16:19:48.453
!MESSAGE Anwendungsfehler
!STACK 1
java.lang.NullPointerException
    at org.eclipse.e4.ui.internal.workbench.swt.E4Application.loadApplicationModel(E4Application.java:385)
    at org.eclipse.e4.ui.internal.workbench.swt.E4Application.createE4Workbench(E4Application.java:260)
    at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.lambda$3(Workbench.java:581)
    at org.eclipse.core.databinding.observable.Realm.runWithDefault(Realm.java:338)
    at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.createAndRunWorkbench(Workbench.java:559)
    at org.eclipse.ui.PlatformUI.createAndRunWorkbench(PlatformUI.java:150)
    at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.application.IDEApplication.start(IDEApplication.java:155)
    at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppHandle.run(EclipseAppHandle.java:203)
    at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:137)
    at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:107)
    at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:400)
    at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:255)
    at java.base/jdk.internal.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
    at java.base/jdk.internal.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:62)
    at java.base/jdk.internal.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:43)
    at java.base/java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:566)
    at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:660)
    at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:597)
    at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1468)


----------



## OSchriever (24. Nov 2019)

Problem gelöst: Habe Eclipse neu heruntergeladen(gleiche Version) und "installiert". Keine Ahnung warum es jetzt funktioniert.


----------



## OSchriever (24. Nov 2019)

JustNobody hat gesagt.:


> Das sieht dann nur danach aus, dass bei der JDK Installation der Pfad nicht gesetzt wurde. Also mal den Pfad anpassen und erneut probieren.


Vielen Dank dafür.


----------

